# no start after engine wash



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok I sprayed some degreaser on the engine, and rinsed it off with the hose like I have done several times before. This time it(91 se maxima) does not start. The stater engages, engine turns, I can smell gas, but it will not turn over. I have used a blower on the engine to dry it off but no luck. I do not even know where to start. can somebody help me?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

start at the distributor.
look for cracks in the cap and water under the cap.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok waited a few hours, still nothing. Then I pulled the wires, dried the ends and it started right up, no problems.


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep a can of wire dryer handy, sometimes mine wont start after a hard rain.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Rworlds said:


> Keep a can of wire dryer handy, sometimes mine wont start after a hard rain.


then you need to change your wires.


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

I have changed them before and the problem still occurs.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

what about the cap?


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

It was a little rusty, but i cleaned it off and works ok for now.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if it was rusty then it probably isn't keeping water out and should be replaced.


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

OK cool, i will do that.


----------

